# 2015 Exmark Quest Zero Turn Equipped with Steering Wheel



## ztrjim (Nov 18, 2014)

I came across this recently... 2015-exmark-quest-zero-turn-equipped-with-steering-wheel

Exmark coming out with a Steering Wheel controlled Zero Turn mower and a landscaping buddy of mine told me about Toro coming out with one as well....

What do you guys think about the Steering Wheel controlled ztrs???


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Why not huh? I think it'd be a lot better than a joy stick controller.


----------



## 1guido2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hello

Gotta be better for the beer drinkers.

-Guido in TX


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

How could ir be better to drink a beer i got it down to.a science on drinking and mowing , put your bear in the cup holders and when your going strait grab your beer and chug a lug 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Cub Cadet offer steering Mrs. took spin on one like it a lot but not the price tag.


----------

